# With Hiro at teh Zoo



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro wanted to see other animals. So we went to the Zoo in Gelsenkirchen.



























































































More pictures at..
http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/ZoomGelsenkirchen05082008

info
http://www.zoom-erlebniswelt.de


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures! And how awesome that dogs are allowed in a zoo. So jealous.

eace:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Your photos are amazing! Lucky you being able to take Hiro. I think the Atlanta Zoo would have me arrested if I tried to bring a doggie in there! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so cool the dogs are allowed at the zoo.

That zoo looks really nice, the pictures turned out great.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pictures, as usual, Ans! I also love that you can take dogs to the zoo... wish they would let us do that here. Kubrick would go nuts! 

I actually wanted to ask you a favor... I was wondering if perhaps you could post your pictures a wee bit smaller next time? Although I love to see them in the bigger size, I often have problem with your threads... it sometimes makes my whole internet crash, and I use cable! I'm not sure if anyone else has this problem, but I would love to be able to see your pictures and comment on them... I tried to see them 6 times yesterday and every time my internet crashed. Today, thankfully, it worked so I got to enjoy your beautiful pictures!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - simply beautiful photography. I too am jealous that your dog(s) are allowed in. Can't you just see a Havanese herding an elephant?


----------

